# Nattereri?



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

This guy was sold to me as a Nattereri. This lil guy confuses me, he has no signs of a red belly, yet he has a red eye, but is showing signs of a humeral spot and has the body color of a tern.

View attachment 97292

View attachment 97293

View attachment 97294


View attachment 97299

Very strange picture you can see orange specks running along his side that go above the lateral line
View attachment 97300


Thanks for any responses


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

red belly that is very dull looking. my very first reds never had any colours on them either. its weird why they sometimes have colour and sometimes they dont. out of the 2 shoals ive kept the first one was colourless and the second ones were very nicely coloured.

i believe its just a red belly


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice looking nattereri.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Very nice looking nattereri.


So what about the humeral spot? Does that occur sometimes when reds are young?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A humeral blotch like that happens in all pygos...and serras for that matter. Maybe not all the time...but they are all prone to get them from time to time. I have a really nice picture of a yellow nattereri (tern) that I had that had a really dark humeral spot.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> A humeral blotch like that happens in all pygos...and serras for that matter. Maybe not all the time...but they are all prone to get them from time to time. I have a really nice picture of a yellow nattereri (tern) that I had that had a really dark humeral spot.


OK, cool thanks for the info Grosse Gurke!


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

BigChuckP said:


> Very nice looking nattereri.


So what about the humeral spot? Does that occur sometimes when reds are young?
[/quote]

Looks liek what is know as a "super red"...elongated and slight humeral blemish. I forgot what area they are origionally from..peruvian arent they???


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

whatsthedeal said:


> Looks liek what is know as a "super red"...elongated and slight humeral blemish. I forgot what area they are origionally from..peruvian arent they???


Northern Brazil

Very nice looking Natt Chuck!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

A red belly piranha, just my hobbyist opinion.









I had one pretty much identical to that guy.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Even if he's a RBP, he's a damn nice looking one! I like his look.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

yup, all my reds are awsome colour, but i got this one guy and hes black man. its easier to tell him apart


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

How long have you had this fish. It could be ready to mate....I would say nattereri. Nice fish though.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

looks like my nats


----------

